# PLEASE HELP! My GOAT GOT CHOKED!



## foster farms (Sep 4, 2013)

Today we were giving our goats copper bolus as we do once every year or as needed. I have a 5 month old nigerian dwarf doeling that I gave the smaller bolus to and it went down her air way! She was gasping for air, she could'nt breath at all and she went completly limp and passed out, I was extrealy scared as nothing has ever happened like this before so I picked her up by her hind legs, beat her sides, stomach and was rubbing her throat, she threw up a little but not the bolus. she started breathing again and has been walking around but still does not act like she feels right. I am very concerend that the bolus may still be lodged in her airway. I have tried calling the vet but with no answer ( our vet in our area is not a good one) and the office is already closed, What should I do? I am very very worried because she is one of my favorite goats and I really don't want to loose her especially since it really was my fault.


----------



## elevan (Sep 4, 2013)

A vet is really your best answer here.  You may have dislodged the bolus down into her lungs which would lead to problems....or it may still be partially blocking her airway which would lead to problems.  An xray is likely needed to figure out where the bolus is at the moment.  Keep trying to get a hold of your vet!


----------



## bcnewe2 (Sep 4, 2013)

I would hope that it got stuck high up and she was able to swallow it with your help. Worst thing is that is went into her lung. It might cause an infection or maybe pneumonia?

If it was stuck and finally went down, her throat might be aggravated.

If you can't get your vet, my choice would be to probably give her some nuflor and watch her for signs of distress or infection(fever).

The vet would only be able to see it if it was in the lung if it didn't dissolve before x-ray or if there were fluid in them.

Anti-biotics would be my choice for just in case the worst scenario happened.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Sep 4, 2013)

bcnewe2 said:
			
		

> The vet would only be able to see it if it was in the lung if it didn't dissolve before x-ray or if there were fluid in them.


The tiny copper wires would not dissolve,  the xray would show if they were lodged in the lung tissue.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Sep 4, 2013)

Was the bolus given in a gel cap, or in a paste/mushy treat? 
If it was in a gelcap that completely blocked her airway at first, then she likely got it at least to the side or maybe out of the way when you hung her upside down and "pounded" on her....I would have done that exact same thing by the way....when smaller animals choke, that is a fast way to get stuff moving in the right direction. Gravity helps.  X rays would help to know if she has them in the wrong place....not sure what a treatment would be for that if they were in her lungs.....but we can hope that she coughed it up enough to re swallow it like they do their cud....I'll cross my fingers for you and your baby.


----------



## foster farms (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your advice, I FINALLY got a hold of the vet...... 2 days later..... and he checked her out and said she was fine! I was so worried it had got into her lungs, but thank goodness me pounding the crap out of the poor thing acutally made her spit it back up and re swallow it!


----------



## elevan (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## ragdollcatlady (Sep 10, 2013)

Glad to hear your baby is OK. Some things are just plain scary....


----------

